

500 Startups Live Stream Demo Day - Jsarokin
http://www.livestream.com/500startups

======
GabrielMtn
Demoday is going great, dont miss the 2nd half!

~~~
pedalpete
when does the 2nd half start??

Does livestream show a schedule of the event?? I can't seem to find start
times anywhere.

~~~
takarat
2nd half starts at 5pm PST.

